# Anyone doing egg share at bourn hall cambridge??



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hey ladies and gents,
My name is stacey,
My oh and I are coming bk to the world of fertility treatment, and have decided to try egg sharing ( a provider) 
My oh has low sperm count but I don't have any issues. 
We have a miracle little boy ( 20mths) who was conceived through ivf with icsi in 2012. 

But now we feel ready to get bk on the roller coaster once again. Anyone in our area either done or doing an egg share programme at bourn hall?


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Stacey , I'm starting an egg share cycle at bourn hall. Starting dr injections tomorrow. Where are u in the process? 

Em x


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hey em,
We are right at the very beginning. We have just filled in the Heath questionnaire and are organising bloods, for elegibility.  We only decided on doing an egg share programme on Friday, but found out about it a couple of months ago. 

Wow how exciting that you start tommorrow!!!! Has it been an easy process so far?? 

Would love to get to know you a bit better. 
Love stacey


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello 

I was just coming in to post a pretty much identical post !

Me and hubby also have a miracle boy (30 months) through IUI at Bourn.
We have since had 2 failed IUIs so have decided to look into the IVF with egg donor scheme.

We also have just filled out questionnaire today! We have a follow up appointment on Thursday following our failed cycles so will be able to discuss more with our consultant then. 

Maybe we could all keep each it company on the journey!? 

Nina x


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hey nina, 
Hello and I hope you are well. 

That sounds brill to keep each other fompany. 

I'm do excited about the process but also scared!!! 

We have sent our questionnaire today, so are now waiting for a call for a consultation. I can not control my excitement right now!!!!


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah I'm definitely more apprehensive about this! Fertility treatment in general has become a part of our lives but IVF seems so much scarier! 

I am excited but I'm so impatient and know this isn't going to be a quick process. Just want to get going!!! Lol

Do a lot of your friends/family know about your treatment ? X


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi we r about to start egg sharing at bourn hall. We r just waiting to hear back about our health questionnaire then we can arrange bloods etc. Nice to know someone who will be going through it at a similar time. We r very lucky to have 4 year old twins who r a result of icsi at Barts. Now that they start school in sept we r ready to jumper back on the roller coaster ride of fertility treatment. It was all new to us last time as the twins were our first attempt but bit nervous this time as know exactly what we will be going through. R u having all your tests at bourn? Xx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Welcome willow,
Yes it's lovely to know there are others at the same stage as me. It's really reassuring to me and my OH. 
I think we will have everything done at bourn, but only so it's all in one place! Our gp surgery are quite ..... Dips a daisy, so lose things regularly. 

And wow twins, how lovely. !!!! I bet that is tremendous fun!!! 

Yes it scared but in the same sense it's comforting, you know what happens snd when so it's familiar. We had 2 cycles of icsi, so his will be our third ( if we are accepted) 

Is anyone else trying to lose weight to be within the 30 bmi mark? I've gone from 78.1kg (12 stone 7) to 73.8 kg ( 11 stone  so I've got 2kg to go. It's so hard staying motivated!!!! But ive got a good reason to keep going. !!!! 


Anyone got any holiday booked this year 


Just being nosey, where does everyone live We are Soham just outside Ely.
Xxx love stacey.


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes it is both scary and comforting. We have never done IVF only IUI so this is a pretty new experience for us! I'm excited to get the ball rolling again, all of our friends have either had 2nd babies, pregnant with them or actively trying - so it's all happening around us! 

We will be having everything done at a Bourn - as we have had recent treatment there we are hoping some of our bloods will still be valid. Our GP is brilliant with doing all he can through the NHS for us but not for some of the egg donor tests as they are so specific. Agree it's easier to have it all in one place! 

Well done in the weight loss Mrs E!!! Keel at it - like you said you have a great reason to  

We are in Letchworth, so not that far from Ely! Already had our holiday this year - spent a week in Tenerife last month! It was lovely - would love another holiday lol. What about everyone else? 

We are at Bourn tomorrow for our review appointment. Going to take our health questionare with us and see when they can book us in for bloods!! 

Let us know when you all hear from Bourn  x


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Oooh I love letchworth!!! I go almost every month and go to home bargains lololololololol. 


If you fancy meeting up anytime let me know xxxx
I'm happy to come to you. 

And thank you on the weight loss I'm still going at it, and feeling good about it. 

Were off to Egypt on the 15th September for 2 weeks so I doubt treatment will start before then.

Just waiting to hear frm bourn for consultation 

Xxx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Also if any one fancies chatting on ********.. Please PM me for my details


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Mrs E yes the twins r great fun!!

How long did it take for all you ladies to hear back from once you filled in health questionnaire? Thanks xx


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hahaha love a bit of home bargains!! 

Ohhh Egypt - sounds lovely. Have you been before? Bet it will be scorching there this time of year  

I was at Bourn this morning - we saw the lovely Mr Matthews! We gave him our form which he looked over and said it was fine and offered me the AMH test right then and there. So £100 later the test is done and results will be ready in 7-10 days. Once we get them back and they are ok we have to have the appt with Mr Verwoerd to arrange drugs and matching etc...They said the demand for eggs is very high so if your characteristics are fairly 'average' you should be matched pretty quickly and then it's depending on how quickly the recipient wants to start! 

All very exciting! Hope you ladies hear back from Bourn quickly  x


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Nina87 have u already had all your bloods and other tests done then? All very exciting. Can't wait to get starting! X


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Well I've had the AMH one done now and he didn't mention me needing anymore at the time. Unless once the AMH results have come back ok then they might do more? I'm not sure if it makes a difference but my last IUI cycle was only 2 months ago so a lot of my bloods are very up to date.

Very exciting! I thought there was going to be a huge long wait but Mr Matthews said once the initial tests and consult is done things should move fairly quickly as there are so many ladies waiting for donor eggs so matching should be straight forward - fingers crossed!

Hope your all ok. X


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Thank u nina. Catch up next sat as now off on holiday for week. Bit gutted I prob will have to do health questionnaire again when I m back as I sent it first class tues and they still haven't had it :-( xx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Have a brill holiday Hun!!!! 

Happy birthday to your gorg twins. I hope they have a brill time ( your timeline tells us it's their birthday) 

Awww what a shame about the questionnaire, I'm sure it'll be quick tho xxx


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Have a lovely holiday!! You can come back ready to go at this full force 

Are you local to Bourn? Is it worth filling another one out and hand delivering it?? Hope you get it sorted either way. X


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Omg sorry mrs e! Totally forgot I posted on this thread lol! 

For me waiting times were as follows

Amh - about a week
Then booked in for 1st consultation with mr Verwoerd about a month later, could have been a week later but dh couldn't get time off.
At consultation had scan, all bloods, and councilling on same day.
Bloods took about 4 weeks to come back.
Matched within 2 weeks.
Went on pill from day 1 of next cycle 
Started dr on day 21.

I'm on day 8 of dr, and so far so good. No major side effects accept hot flushes.

Baseline is on Monday x


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

That's a really useful timeline emamac - thank you  

Glad all going well for you so far - good luck with baseline on Monday xx


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Glad to help nina, waiting is horrible!


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Heeeeeeey ladies,
Had a call from bourn hall today. They have received my questionnaire and have confirmed I em now well within thier bmi range for egg share, so now waiting for me vouer ( don't know his exact name lol) to look through it all and call me bk


Hope you are all well. 
Loving watching one born every minute!!! 
Xxx


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Good news mrs e. It's prob dr Verwoerd who is looking at it. 
Won't take long. Have u have amh done yet? I got mine done there once questionnaire had been checked by dr. x


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

No haven't had amh done yet. Will probably have it do e with all other hormone bloods as mine are out of date now.


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi girls. Had a lovely holiday! 


Mrs e it wasn't the twins birthday but thanks. Not got round to updating my ticker since last time I was on here. They r neatly 4 and a half and start school in sept. 


Nina87 no we live just under 2 hrs away just outside Norwich. They have sent me another Health questionnaire. We have amh booked on 12th aug, do u ladies think I should take it with me then? Or send it off again??


Emamac thats a very useful timescale thanks. What month did u have your amh test? And what month did u actually start treatment? Thanks


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Willow- glad u gad a nice holiday. Id post it again, keep a copy and send it recorded delivery.
I had my amh in April, consultation and other tests on 13th may. Matched on 24th June.I started the pill on day 1 which was 1st July and started dr day 21 which was 21st July. Should be dr for 2 weeks then stims tomorrow if all ok at baseline x


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Emamac thanks. Think I will do that. Gutted I've got to fill whole thing out again! I notice you r using frozen sperm from Barts. How much is it costing to do this? R bourn arranging delivery etc or do u have to do that all yourself? We have some at Barts too. We r having amh test aug 12th, when do u think we would start treatment? I know everyone is different but do u think around nov according to how it went with u? Thanks xx


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes willow Oct/nov I'd say. As for the sperm - not the easiest thing to transfer! Bourn send u an info letter out with a consent form. We decided to use a courier to transport it as did not want to drive in Central London. But they all say it's at your own risk using a courier. I took that risk over me transporting it myself. The container looks like a mini darlec so too big for the tube lol! 
Anyway you have to contact barts to tell them your plans and ask for a consent form if using a courier. U have to pay barts 125.00 admin fee.
Then if using a courier they also need a consent form. If u want to know who we used I can let u know. 

It's a minefield lol I was really stressed until I decided to use a courier and it was transferred with no issues on 22nd of July


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh and recorded delivery on all consent forms lol!!


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

lol yes recorded!! Thanks for info very helpful xx


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Evening ladies, how is everyone getting on? 

Willow, I agree - would keep a copy for yourself and send other one recorderd/signed for so no excuses for not receiving it! Very frustrating though! 

You heard anymore MrsE? 

AFM - we gota letter today confirming my AMH results are within the normal range so we can move forward! So I will be ringing tomorrow for an appointment with Me V to see what we do next  

Take care ladies x


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. 

Nina that's so exciting to be moving on now!!!!! 

I still haven't heard anything yet, so I'm going to leave it until Monday then call again. 

I've been having a rough time lately, I caught keratitis ( infection of the corneas of my eyes) so have been in and out of hospital over the weekend, it's finally clearing but my vision is still affected. So my hubby has taken over the childminding and I'm upstairs doing paperwork. I have to stay in dim light to allow my eyes to heal. But I just feel so bad that I'm doing so little!!! 

He says it's okay but I feel like I've just landed the world at his feet and he has no choice. 
I hope everyone else is okay 
Xxxx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Evening ladies, 
After me saying I hadn't heard anything, bourn just happen to ring today lololololololol!!!!

They said my health questionnaire had been accepted and the doctor had now checked all my details and is happy for me to continue. Do now I've got to have an AMH test done. 

I've booked it for 26 th august, at 8.30am. This gives me time to prepare myself. I had a severe needle phobia for 15 years and I've worked really hard on improving it. I'm a lot better then I was but it tskes a little preparation ahead of time. I'm glad to say I no longer regard it as a phobia but as a fear. So I've come A LOOOONG WAY!!! I'm going to the blood test on my own, as I think it will makes things a bit easier for me, plus no one else will know if I end up crying. Lol. 

Everyone else who has had bloods done at bourn how did you find the staff and the test? I had sll my previous ones done at my local gp. 

Looking forward to hearing from you all 
Love stacey xxx


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh no sorry to hear about your keratitis - I work in an opticians so know it can be a horrible infection! Hope it clears up soon and you are back to your normal self. Bless your hubby! I'm sure he is happy to help until you are better but it's not nice feeling 'useless' is it?! 

Brilliant news that your questionnaire was accepted  on to the next stage for you as well now  that must be hard having a fear of needles - especially having to go through fertility treatment as they can be a big part of it. Well done in coming as far as you have. I have had lots of bloods done at Bourn and find the staff and the way they practice brilliant. Probably easier for me to say not being bothered by needles though! If you tell them your worries I'm sure you will find them lovely.

So i have made my appointment with Dr V  - who is a VERY busy man! Our appt is 15th Sept and even that was a cancellation otherwise it would have been beginning of October! Excited to be moving forward but now have to wait 6 weeks for next bit. 
We will all get there  x


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi ladies. I have my amh test on tues 12th how long do u wait for results? Thanks. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was told 7-10 days for results. I had mine done on a Thursday and a week Monday later I got letter through with results so about 7 working days. 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks nina. Do u book your consultation once got results back or can u book it same day as blood test? Worried won't get one until well into oct! Thanks x


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

They advised me not to book it before results as if results aren't good then you will need to see a different consultant. You could ask though! 
I literally rang the next morning after I had received the letter. Unfortunately if it's like it was when I rang there is a chance it could be into October due to how busy he is. Like I said before my original offer was the end of Sept/beg of October but managed to get a cancellation, but that's still 6 weeks away! Waiting, waiting, waiting!!! 

Question for Emamac if your reading  On the day of consultation following AMH results what did you have done? Scans, bloods etc...? Do you mind me asking if you remember how much you paid for everything on that day? I just want to be prepared financially! Thanks! 

Any news from anyone else?? X


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Nina - I'm reading lol! both me and dh had bloods taken, had consultation, I had scan and we had councilling. 
I think it came to approx £400.00 but I really cant remember off top of my head. I know consultation is 190 and the bloods came to quite a bit. We didn't have to pay for dh sa as we are using frozen sperm.


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks emamac! Hope all is going well with you.

We shouldn't need SA either as we are using donor sperm and we only had virology bloods done about 6 months ago for a previous IUI cycle at Bourn, so I'm hoping we might not need to repeat those and save us some money. So maybe just the consultation and a scan for me. 

Hi everyone else! X


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Nina - you would have chromosome tests too but I don't think u pay for them as they are covered as a sharer. 

I'm fine thanks, on day 4 of stims and getting a few twinges so hoping things will show at my first stims scan Tuesday.


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi everyone. Hope everyone is well. Have my amh test tomo and hubby has sperm sample too. Turns out they did get my other health questionnaire but they were looking for a different surname even tho I had told them I am now married lol. Never mind. Looking forward to being able to book consultation once amh results r back. Be nice to be going through treatment at the same time as others as as much as I try to explain it all to my sister she doesn't really understand it all xx


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Well had my amh test done today. First time been to the clinic and we were very impressed. Everyone was so lovely and we were made to feel very welcomed!! Anyone who has had treatment at Barts will know how different this is to them! 
I managed to book an appointment for 17th sept for consultation all being well with amh test. NINA that's few days after yours isn't it? Nice to be going through it with someone  
Hope everyone else is well. 
Emamac who did u use to transfer your sperm from Barts? Thanks x


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Whey willow, 
Ooh glad to hear the test went well. I had 2 x treatments with bourn and have always found them brilliant.  I hwve my AMH on 26th August. So I think that will make me the last to start tx. I'm going on holiday mid September do that will delay me a little bit more. 

I'm so excited about treatment but also scared.
How is everyone else feeling shout it?


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi Mrs E. We r going away end of oct for a week so that may delay us too. 
Feeling scared too as when we had our last treatment which resulted in our beautiful twins it was all new to us so we just went with it. This time I know what is to come. Xx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean! 

On my first treatment my phobia of needles was so bad that I walked around with long tops in summer, slept in a duvet all year round and couldn't bear anyone tapping my arms, but now I'm a lot better , I'm still scared but nowhere near as much as I was. I'd say I'm 70% better. But I've not had any needles/ injections for 2 yrs now. So it's just a daunting doing it all again. But I'm excited at he same time. My worst bit is egg collection cos of the cannula going in. But I'm hoping to ask for a gas induction ( sleeping gas) cos I know I can do that easily. 

I keep having dreams and thoughts that this time we will have twins. !!! Everywhere I go lol. I'd be so happy with one or two. And I love the fact I'm ( we ) are helping other couple to have children too. Something quite heart warming. 

Oooh so we may be roughly same time then Hun? Xxx


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

I have a fear of needles too so find it hard going too. I got my husband to do all the injections last time as he is diabetic and used to doing them. 

I'm a twin and have always wanted twins so we know how blessed we r! Helps too as only close family know about our treatment  it people naturally assume cos I'm a twin I'd have twins lol. Only ever had one person ask if they were natural or ivf.  

Not sure whether to have one or two eggs put back this time if there r two good enough.

I know what u mean about helping someone else, can't wait in that respect as think it is such a lovely thing to be able to help someone else!

Yes looks like may poss be going through it at the same time depending on how long takes to match etc xx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Have you egg shared before? This is our first time. 

find bourn hall so  calming. It's such a grand place and so beautiful. 

The injections were hard he first one for me, but I did them myself both times ( 2 cycles) and I'm so proud of myself. But I think if my husband had of been here in the evenings I would have got I'm to do it. 

The only ppl who know when our cycle could be, are my father and sister in law, we wanted to be able to surprise my family with a prgnancy announcement .lol. As last time everyone and I mean absolutely everyone knew when everything was happening. 

So looking forward to be cycling with you


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Me too! That's why this site is great so as soon as we decided to try again I was right back on here! 
Bourn is so lovely and we feel so happy going there. Such a difference to Barts. We haven't egg shared before. We were lucky our first round on the Nhs worked! Xx


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Evening ladies ! Sorry haven't been on for a few days so was catching up with what's been going on! 

Willow - glad the ball is moving for you and that you have had your AMH done and your consultation booked and yes mine is the 15th - so we are pretty much identical at the moment  so glad you liked the clinic! Obviously treatment is a difficult thing to go through and none of us would have to in an ideal world but I feel grateful to have Bourn as my place to go in this situation. We have nothing to compare it to as it's the only place we have been but I loved it from the first time we went and I wouldn't go anywhere else. 

I'm going through that horrible stage of being excited about the prospect of being pregnant again but begrudging the fact we have to go through treatment and other people don't! I hate to be so jealous and negative but all around me friends are having babies or announcing pregnancies and you can't help letting it get to you sometimes  I guess I'm also a little apprehensive as I've only ever had IUI treatment which is alot less invasive and complicated compared to IVF - so it's very unknown. 

Anyway hope you girlies are all ok  keep us posted on progress. X


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Evening ladies hope you are all ok 

Do any of you know if you still have to pay for donor sperm when doing ivf with egg sharing or is the donor sperm classed as part of the treatment so is free? 

Many thanks x


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hey ladies, 

I am proud to say I had my AMH test done today, I got up and just decided today was the day I was going, so I called bourn and asked to go in today. I'm so proud of myself and I didn't take any diazepam to calm my nerves. A MASSIVE ACHIEVEMENT FOR ME. !!!!!     


And nina I would say you would have to pay as it's for your own treatment not the recipient. The recipient would only use your unfertilised eggs so you would be needing the sperm for yourself, therefore having to pay. It's  the same for the tests and stuff, you only pay for anything relating to your own treatment xxxx

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Mrs E well done you!! Did u ask about a consultation? We have ours penciled in all being well with my amh result for middle of sept.  




Nina hope u r well. I would say the same as mrs e that u would have to pay for the donor sperm as it's for your treatment and you have to pay for everything to do with your treatment 


Mrs E was that the first time u have been to bourn? 


Xx


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you  that's what I thought too! 

Well done that is a huge achievement! You must be so pleased. Have you got a consultation? X


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hey ladies, yes was a huge achievement to me. 

Willow, no been at bourn hall for our previous 2 cycles of icsi ( Nhs funded) this will be our first self funded cycle though.

I tried to book consultation but was told have to wait for AMH results first. They said they are looking to send me an appointment for beginning of October though!!! 

Feeling good xxxx 
Hope you are all okay! 
Much love stacey xxx


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Mrs E hope u get an appointment through soon! We had our Nhs treatment at Barts. Bourn is so nice compared to there and I'm so happy to be at such a lovely caring place. Who did u ask if u could book a consultation? Xx


----------



## emamac (Mar 22, 2009)

Well done mrs e xx


----------



## shadow2013 (Jun 17, 2013)

Good evening ladies.
I hope you dont mind me joining you. Im about to start a third round of egg shring ivf at bourn!
I am sooo hoping it is third time lucky, its very daunting to now be starting again after a few months break.
I am due to start the pill mid sept and we are on hols for the last 2weeks of sept. We are using donor sperm (it is paid for at the baseline scan, you'll also need to pay for the extra to reach the 5day transfer at this point)
Ive got a massive needle phobia to and the nurses here allow for this, they are lovely! Especially as last yr it was my birthday so not great timimg!
Mr veorwood is very nice but very very busy and appointments are a nightmare so I know how you feel!!
im in King's Lynn and find the journey to bourn very relaxing
good luck to yoy all in your journey xx


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome shadow! 

Lovely to have someone who has been through the whole process before  How are you feeling about it all? 

We are in Letchworth, Herts and love the journey to Bourn - it's relaxing and mainly through country and only takes us about 35mins. 

Ohhhhh so you are the same as us with using donor sperm. So that costs about £500 if I remember rightly? If you don't mind me asking how much extra is it to take it to 5 day? Is taking it to day 5 very important? Sorry never done IVF before! 

Keep us updated with your progress 

This is a quite board at the moment as everyone is sitting and waiting around!
Have any of you other girls had AMH results back who we're waiting? Hope you are all ok. X


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Welcome shadow, how lovely to have an 'expert' on board lol. It's reassuring to know there is someone who has done it all before.

I've had 2 cycles of icsi, but both were funded. So this is our first self funded eeeek!!! 

I'm Soham just outside Ely! 
Were on holiday lAst  2 weeks of September too,  where are you off to?? 
We're flying to eygpt!! Can not wait! Waited all year for it. 

Hey nina, not had AMH back yet, but only had it done last week. 

Awww I am so excited!!! Can't wait to get going!!!! 

Anyway hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## shadow2013 (Jun 17, 2013)

Good morning.
thank you for the lovely welcome ladies!!
mrs e we are off to germany in our caravan with family which is just the chilled out place I've found,im just pleased they do so many lovely low alcohol drinks!! Egypt sounds great, somewhere I quite fancy going eventually! 

nina yes the sperm is £500 with a £1000 family retainer fee which caught us at our first cycle. The 5day transfer is £800 roughly. There are two schools of thought and it does depend on the number of eggs you hav collected as to whether or not you are allowed to progress. 

One side says that the best place for the embryo to be is in the womb and that two or three day transfers are more natural.  The choice then is to have one or two embies put back balancing the 
Risk of multiple births and your personal preference. 

The other side says that 5day transfers will give you the best embryo to put back and a slightly higher percentage for a positive pregnancy.  However, not all embryos will survive the process 
outside of the womb and there is a big balancing act to conisder which mr v go thru with you.

we have never had enough to get the choice of day 5 due to egg share and fertility rate of 60% and I'm not entirely sure which I would chose. This time I have opted for a scratch procedure as I will give anything a go that is financially achieveable to get my bfp this time round!!

hope that helped nina ... there is a lot of guidance and full write ups on google about the differencesand more technical detail! !

have a lovely day - im off to make gin and tonic cupcakes for a family party! X


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ohhhhh gin & tonic cupcakes!? They sound amazing! Lol

Thank you for your response - that was very helpful! I will do a bit if research before seeing Mr V and then go from there. 
So if you pay for the 5 day transfer but don't get that far because of number of eggs, do they refund you the money? 
Also what is family retainer fee? This will be the 4th time we have used the same sperm donor so does this not apply to us? 
I have heard a lot about the scratch and was thinking about asking about that too - is that also at an extra cost, do you mind saying how much? 

Sorry for all questions - I know I can ask Mr V everything in a few weeks but like to be prepared! 

Enjoy your day too  x


----------



## shadow2013 (Jun 17, 2013)

The gin and tonic cup cakes are proving tricky but smell amazing!!

Its always worth asking and researching prior to seeing the expert it definitely helps to have an understanding of what he is talking about and you can ask how it all fits with your personal journey.

the family retainer fee is what you pay to reserve the sperm - if unsuccessful you get it back. But im guessing you've paid that already if you have already been using it

Yes you will get the fee refunded for going to blast - 5day transfer - if you dont make it.

the scratch is £120 extra.  Mr v said there is no scientific reason for the scratch to increase your chances of implantation but it wont do you any harm either so im definitely taking the gamble this time.

xx


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Hi everyone. Still waiting for my amh results

Welcome shadow! X


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the info shadow  

I don't remember the family retainer fee ever being mentioned but we used donor sperm for our first round of IUI which was on the NHS and have used the same donor since (2 private IUIs & now this IVF) so I think I would have had to pay it by now!  

Hmmmm for us this is our last go at treatment so we kind of want to do all we can so we can at least sat we gave it the best shot possible but at the same time money doesn't grow on trees  

Hope cupcakes turned out well! X


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

How long has it been since your AMH blood test Willow? X


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Nina I had amh test done on tues 12th. Still not had them back. X


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hello ladies  this thread is so quiet as we are all in limbo! 

How are you all and where are you up to?

We have our consultation in 2 weeks - going to have our last outstanding blood tests done on Thursday (through my lovely GP) so we can take results with us to Bourn.

Also busy at home as we are in the middle of potty training our little boy.....it's fun to say the least!! X


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hey Alfie's,

Wow really is quiet lol

We had my AMH results back, everything is brill! 

I have our consultation on wed 1 October at 9.00am, and can not wait!!!!!!!! So looking forward to getting everything going. 

We are off on holiday in 2 weeks nd it couldn't have been better timed!!!! 

Hope everyone else is happy, healthy and well xxxx

Much love to you all xxx


----------



## willow07_123 (May 16, 2009)

Unfortunately  my amh is too low so trying to find another clinic :-( x


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Evening ladies  

How is everyone?? 

We had our consultation with Dr V yesterday - he is so lovely and the appt went really well. Filled out numerous consent forms, talked us through the process etc... Didn't feel rushed at all. Also had to give urine sample and had scan. Then had chat with the counsellor - which was actually very helpful. Then I had lots of blood taken for the donor screening tests!! 

Got to wait 4 weeks for results to come back and then he said we would be matched within a month! 

Hope everyone is looking forward to the next step in their journeys. X


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Nina87 said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> ...


Hi Nina, I have just completed my first egg sharing at Bourn, I just wanted to wish you lots of luck xxxx


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Sumand. 

Sorry your egg share didn't go how you would have hoped. 

Look after yourself and good luck with whatever you divide to do next. Xx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hey ladies, 

I'm back form sunny gorgeous Egypt! And feeling so refreshed!!! 

We had our consultation yesterday with dr v, he was lovely, and explained everything there was to know! We knew most of it from the last cycle of ivf but it was good to refresh it all.

OH had his sperm analysis done and his bloods.
I had my bloods and a scan done. ( this was an achievement in itself as it took 1 hour and 4 members of staff lol, but we got there) 
Then we had our counselling! 

They said as long as my bloods come back fine then we'll be good to go! So looking at a 4 week wait for results then to be matched! 
Omg so excited!! 

How is everyone else doing 

Much love stacey x


----------



## Sumand (Sep 20, 2014)

Thats brilliant. Those weeks will fly by  

I used to call every couple of weeks to make sure they hadn't forgotten me! lol 

Dr V is lovely, he did my egg collection and it was virtually painless (I only had sedation). We are back to see him on the 15th Oct as a follow up to the cycle I have just had. I'm hoping he will accept me as an egg sharer again.

For now we are back to the natural method and hoping for a miracle! We are not telling many people this time either. Somehow it made me feel really exposed and I want to do it alot more privately this time. Silly really, but at least I know what to expect this time.

This journey is totally mind consuming!

S xx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

Hey everyone, how you all doing? 
I haven't heard from you all in a while but I hope you're all well.

I had a call from bourn, we are waiting to be matched!!! Exciting! We've been waiting 3 weeks already and it feels like an eternity!!!! They told me to ring them on the first day off all my periods now and they will speak to me again by the 1 of December for definite. 

Very disheartening to know tx won't be until the new year at the earliest, so very sad at that. It's so long to wait!!!! I am on slimming world right now just to ensure I'm as healthy as possible, but struggling to keep on track.  my period doesn't help cod all I wanna do is eat crap then it takes me a week or two to get myself right again. Then it's back again in a week or so. Lolololol but I'm glad my periods are back to being regular again. 

Also feeling sad as 4 of my friends have announced pregnancies or had their babies this week, of course I'm sooooo happy for them but that bitter taste of jealousy is back once again. I feel guilty, sad, hopeful and a whole range of emotions too. 

But anyway enough about me 
Tell me all about you!!! 
Love stacey xxxx


----------



## Nina87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Mrs E  lovely to year from you! 

I'm over on the egg share friends needed thread at the moment - you should join us! 

Very exciting you are waiting to be matched but sorry you are looking at the new year before anything starts. Although it seems like son eternity - hopefully with Xmas in between it will fly by. Hopefully you will be matched sooner rather than later 

AFM we are well on the way....I was matched pretty quickly and both us and the other lady wanted to start ASAP (obviously) so we hit cracking straight away. I'm about 3 weeks in - down regged for 2 weeks and am now on day 4 of stimms. I'm back to Bourn on Tuesday for scan. We are looking at EC and ET probably week after next. 
We are looking forward to being able to start 2015 knowing one way or the other as we have said this is our last go. 

I know what you mean about other pregnant people/new babies. It doesn't get any easier  Stay strong and continue your hard work with the filet - it will all be worth it! Xx


----------

